# free range rats



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

does anybody have rats that you just let them roam free in your house while your not home?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Nope. Can't.

I have two reasons for this. One says Meow, and the other says Woof.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

No I would be scared something would happen to them


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Nope. Can't.
> 
> I have two reasons for this. One says Meow, and the other says Woof.


lol i cant let mine roam free my dog would have a heart attack,he's a 200 pound choclate lab and he's terrified of them


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My dog's only 13 pounds, but she's half-terrier (sort of, minature pinscher's were bred to hunt rats), so I couldn't trust her, and the cat, well, he's a cat...


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

My dog is a 65 lb terrier mutt but he is definitely not the reason I say 'no'. There are nine of my reasons. Hint: the biggest reason gave birth to all the other reasons about a month ago.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

200 pound chocolate lab? ;


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> 200 pound chocolate lab? ;


Hahaha... they're exaggerating... males typically don't get to be over 100 lbs. It happens, but it's definitely not common. The "normal" weight for a lab is between 60-80 lbs. Obesity is a problem with labs, but 200 lbs is absurd, haha.


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

Randi said:


> Kathleen said:
> 
> 
> > 200 pound chocolate lab? ;
> ...


dude im for real my dog is a major fat @$$ and he steals food and forces us to give him food with that cute puppy (evan thoe he's 8) look


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

I let my ferret roam free once while we weren't home and he got outside through our dryer vent and was missing for 4 days. We got him back though, someone down the street found him and then once they found out he was our ferret they gave him back. We have since blocked off the dryer vent a little better than last time but we still don't let them roam free unless they're in a secure room. 

I have 2 rattie rooms, one for the boys and one for the girls so there's never any accidental litters and I usually let my little critters have free roam of their rooms all day until bedtime.


----------

